# Lucky & Cookie do it again



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I never posted anything last time until they was hatched but i thought i post this time.

I didn't plan on breeding again but these two had other ideas and it has calmed them down too

The first egg was laid tonight


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, cute little egg. Congratulations!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awwww cute little egg I know what you mean it's like our tiels have other plans for a lot of us


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I hear ya on the having other plans. lol Congrats on the new possible arrival!  Boy, it's a good thing we don't reproduce like our birds do!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

You need Taco babies. Congrats on the egg. (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Does Lucky pluck Cookie's head? Callie has just started doing it to Ducky...urg.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the one son and he is enough for me lol

Im keep telling taco i would love some babies from her but she is so stubborn lol

Yea she has done this for a while now but she has calmed down since i gave them a box
*so fingers crossed she stops*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*update*

4th egg laid yesterday


Here is a video of egg 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i52X2bDm5fo&list=UU42BzfI16v2Xr4dkCj0xuyQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Is egg 1 & 3 Fertile Egg 2 looks amazing!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Egg 1 and 3 is fertile


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yay! Hmmm....and #2 is not?....interesting.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Egg 2 is fertile as you can see in the video  
I took the video on egg 2 as it was more clearer and 3 didnt look fertile last night
Just amazed my camera picked that up


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That was an amazingly good crisp, clear video! I had to watch it twice!  Will keep fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know shame it was short but i had to do quickly as peachy kept flying to me 
she sticks to me like glue


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky has laid 5 eggs all together which is same as the last time
all of them are fertile  first one should arrive on sunday


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Eggs Eggs Everywhere!  Keeping fingers crossed for you too!  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay !!! Congrats hun


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

good luck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Checked 1 this morning and there was pipping and when i placed it back lucky attacked me and made a little crack in the egg 
I just come home 15-20 mins ago checked on the egg and there is blood where the crack is
My torch decides to break on me so i cant view if its moving or not so i opened it up a little bit at air cell end to see if its moving.
The baby is moving but why cant i hear it chirping
I have put it back in with cookie and hope it makes it
I just don't know what to do


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

More than likely when she pecked at the egg she knicked a vein in the membrane. If this is what happened I think you can just place a thin layer of toilet paper over the crack to try and hold in the moisture and keep out excess air. If you haven't heard chirping yet, this means the baby has not broken through the membrane yet. How many days of incubation is this egg at? Keeping fingers crossed for you and baby! Hopefully someone with more experience in this area will be on shortly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is day 17 today

Went and put toilet paper on and noticed its not moving its gone


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Is the egg cold? The baby could just be sleeping. Did you open it up?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Piping on #2... 2 pip marks last night and this is what it looks like today
i used paint to put the crosses on also i looked at the egg quickly as cookie only came out for a drink










might be less or more


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Come on baby!  You should have thrown in some Os for good measure.. we could have played tic tac toe!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like that game ha ha  It will be day 17 tomorrow so hopefully s/he will be here when i get home from work tomorrow morning


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its 5.33am and still no sign of baby, its day 2 of the pipping started


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its 10am and there is chirping in the egg not long now


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like the little one is getting close


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its half way here as still not fully out of shell last time i checked
both of them are in the box and they have a girl 
lutino pearl


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....what a protective look on her face  Congratulations on the little one.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

awww what a cute photo!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

You can name that one Taco, and I can have the original Taco!.... congrats!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww look at protective mommy so cute ! Grats on the new arrival and a lutino pearl so pretty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Managed to get some pics on her own, is she ok? 



















There is only one taco  ha ha


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. congrats! Yayyy baby!!  How do you know it is a pearl already? I'd really like to know how to figure that out. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lutino pearl 

Mother:Grey
Fatheried Pearl Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Lutino Pearl}
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino Pearl Split To Pied
50% Pearl Split To Pied


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh! Neat!  This makes it a lot easier for you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea it does


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for baby!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you roxy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! What a cute littel baby.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Too cute!!! Was she bitten on her tushy?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats where the yolk gets absorbed into body, i was totally not sure at first but i got told she is fine


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I see, I see. Well, as they say, you learn something new everyday. lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah for Taco II, I am still hoping you name the new little girl Taco, and I can have the original. (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol i haven't thought of any names yet

Baby is doing fine and pip marks started last night for #3 and should arrive very soon 
i can hear chirping in the egg and the pip marks are about the same in the pic i posted

Post pic of them both tomorrow when i come back from work


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is the pics of them


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Hurray for babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you 

Cookie is feeding them both now as i type this


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww soo cute !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww, so cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw thank you


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new little ones!  Gosh, they are so precious!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post another pix of the dark eyed baby? One where it's body is more stretched out. The position it is in is distorting the size of the abdomen and making it look like the proventriculus is oversized. It also has the dark intestines and though skintone look fine it might need a little fluids/thin formula.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*More pics*


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

wooow. soo precious.. ! congrats !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww they are just tooo cute !! Dark eyed baby looks alot better intestine wise too and full crops


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ahhhhhh....the parents are doing a great job  They look so sweet.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Such sweethearts!  My little guy is 52 grams and already looks like a monster compared to these little ones! What a difference a few days makes with these guys.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

#4 hatched today another dark eyed, im going to take a guess and say its a pearl (just for fun)
I will take more pics later when i finish work 


Im thinking 3 and 4 are boys as i flashed the light into their eyes and they was a bit of red in them just like cookie

correct me if im wrong


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on #4  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on such gorgeous babies! Loved all the pics, and can't wait to see more!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Added pics as promised*

*#2*










*#3*









*#4*


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They look great Lindsey... I still say you should keep the little Lutino girl and call her Taco II, even if I don't get the original Taco. (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok i think you have twisted my arm so i might call her Taco bell


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL I love it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only i wish there was a taco bell over here as i love the pizzas


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Taco bell.. lol Cute!  The babies are beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you 

#5 is due tomorrow and i can hear it tapping away in the egg and chirping


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at that cute babies !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you saw the red in the pupil part of the eye, then they are split cinnamon, and probably little males.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

#5 is another lutino  
upload pics later


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Here is all of them*


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww they are so cute Congrats to you, Lucky, and Cookie!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you sarah


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yayyyy! Congrats! They are just so darn cute!  Good clutch for them.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice Lindsey, I can't wait until Gibbs is old enough for breeding, I should get some Lutino Pearl daughters from him, if I can match him up with a Lutino hen that is also WF or split to WF I will get WF Lutino of both sexes. I wish Ziva wasn't a WF Lutino Pearl, Gibbs is also a pearl, and that is a no no.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

Last night i noticed taco bell eyes was open slightly


----------

